
“What's so bad about Elon Musk?” - notRobot
https://www.reddit.com/r/communism101/comments/fve4h3/how_can_i_convince_someone_elon_musk_is_not_the/
======
valuearb
This good vs. bad thing is so divisive and lame. Can’t we just accept he’s a
human who has made tremendous insights and advances, while also being at times
defensive, arrogant, narrow minded, and selfish.

One of the criticisms in the thread is that he promised to fix the water
supply for every home in Flint, but only donated $500,000 to make all the
school fountains safe. Yea, he didn’t follow through on a pledge, but still he
donated a HALF MILLION DOLLARS to a bunch of strangers having a crisis he had
nothing to do with.

